# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  что вы скажете про JeticoFirewall

## DiX

что вы скажете про Jetico Personal Firewall 
хотелось бы узнать мнение знающих людей :Smiley: .

P.S. мне кажется лучший на данный момент .

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Толик

Лучший из файрволлов? Не думаю что это так...

----------


## RiC

> Лучший из файрволлов? Не думаю что это так...


На тек. момент по функционалу самого фаервола - один из лучших, а по запутанности настройки, пожалуй может конкурировать, только с "CoreForse"  :Smiley:

----------


## DiX

да настройка у него действительно запутана, а вообще его ктонибудь тестил ?

----------


## Numb

http://www.matousec.com/projects/fir...ge/results.php - вот здесь посмотрите, например. По этому тесту выходит, что средненький, но тесты, вообще, вещь субъективная.

----------


## DiX

спс за ссылку.
хм я смотрел тесты другий и там было все наоборот...
вообще я не верю таким тестам, мне бы хотелось узнать о тех кто сам его лично тестил или вообще как он в деле.

----------


## NMF

По юзабельности - полный отстой... За такое надо деньги с разработчиков брать за использование, а не платить им.... :Censored:

----------


## Alvares

> По юзабельности - полный отстой... За такое надо деньги с разработчиков брать за использование, а не платить им....


а вам красивая ГУЯ нужна или функционал? Юниксоиды вообще вон свои фаеры с голой консоли конфигурят и не жалуются.

----------


## polimorf

Но мы-то на винде сидим  :Smiley:

----------


## XP user

> да настройка у него действительно запутана, а вообще его ктонибудь тестил ?


Я тестил первую, бесплатную версию. Мне нравится такой тип файрвол. На самом деле кажется, что там всё сложно. Собираюсь написать статью о том, как с ним работать. Там всё весьма логично.

Paul

----------


## Ivaemon

Ставил себе последнюю версию. Всё было замечательно, за исключением того, что он часто подвешивал комп во время выкидывания алертов. Один раз он вызвал перезагрузку компа. В отчёте Матусека нашёл подтверждение, что это не только у меня происходит, и после этого заменил его.

----------


## 456

Первая версия понравилась . Собираюсь снова ставить .
Уже привык . )
К ней есть два русификатора  , один более точен . Правильный .
Но и на английском понятно .

Есть интересная тема .
* Jetico making me crazy.*
http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showt...t=jetico+crazy

----------


## XP user

> Первая версия понравилась . Собираюсь снова ставить .
> Уже привык . )


Согласен - это король из файрволов.



> Есть интересная тема .
> * Jetico making me crazy.*
> http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showt...t=jetico+crazy


Кому потом ещё не надоело, здесь тоже тема и на русском:
Jetico Personal Firewall на forum.ru-board.com
Целых *116* (!) страниц...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Paul

----------

